# Anyone seen koi angelfish in the GTA ??



## Douglaswade (Jan 12, 2021)

Looking for some juveniles


----------



## Rain (Feb 21, 2016)

Haven't been out in a while but Finatics frequently gets very high quality ones in stock. Almost full coverage for just $5-7


----------



## Douglaswade (Jan 12, 2021)

Thanks was just there for boxing week sale they didn't seem to have any . I will keeping checking their Instagram as I would like to get from there .


----------

